# mystery wound



## Scott Bryant (Sep 28, 2014)

I have been having a recurring issue with this fish. He gets a spot on his side where it looks like he's lost some scales. I gets progressively worse. I treat him with melafix until it goes away in a few days, but then it reappears on the other side. Very odd that it goes from one side to the other like that. It's been going on for about 3 weeks now. I have dosed with pimafix and prazipro as well. No other fish have the same issue. It is pretty much a round area and when it appears it's basically in the same area, either side.

ammonia: 0
nitrite: 0
nitrate: around 5-10
ph: 7.8

Anyone else have any suggestions or have seen this before?

Thanks.


----------



## wortel87 (Apr 15, 2014)

Treat with antibiotic in quarantine.

Melafix and stuff wont work.


----------



## Scott Bryant (Sep 28, 2014)

It has been, but only temporarily. which antibiotics would you suggest?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Could this injury be the result of a heater burn?


----------



## Scott Bryant (Sep 28, 2014)

no, I don't think it's from the heater. The picture only shows the onset, a white circle like patch that keeps getting deeper towards the center. I don't have any other pictures as the wound progressed.


----------



## wortel87 (Apr 15, 2014)

Treat with antibiotic.


----------



## Scott Bryant (Sep 28, 2014)

tell me what you would use wortel87


----------



## slater32 (Apr 27, 2015)

cotton like growth / wound?
A fungus infection of some sort?
We had a cotton like growth on female sunshine & treated with Life Guard by Tetra, its a broad spectrum treatment but non antibiotic so have no idea how effective it is..


----------



## wortel87 (Apr 15, 2014)

Nifurpirinol. Synthetic antibiotic that works quickly.

Dont know what is available to you.

In the us something like kanaplex?


----------



## Scott Bryant (Sep 28, 2014)

I'll have to do some research. thanks.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Could be columnaris. API Furan 2 and Seachem Kanaplex are a good combination.


----------



## Scott Bryant (Sep 28, 2014)

yes, it could very well be. I will begin treatment today. thanks for the tip GTZ


----------



## slater32 (Apr 27, 2015)

Scott
Hope you work it out, & get it kicked!
Awesome looking fish, bi-color?
We have had a bi-color which has had his series of issues, more so than any of our other fish for whatever reason.


----------



## Scott Bryant (Sep 28, 2014)

thanks bro. He's a chiwendi.


----------



## emm788 (Jul 25, 2015)

I had that happen to a fish of mine, and the LFS said it was an infection from aggression. Unfortunately, I had gone there after he died to talk to them (didn't see it until a few hours before he died). The LFS gave me some medicated food for the other fish because they had been scratching. He said Melafix wouldn't work to get rid of the infection. Bring the picture to your LFS and they'll be able to tell you what it is 
Someone please answer mine? Thanks! http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=369162


----------



## Scott Bryant (Sep 28, 2014)

day 3 of treatment with erythromycin and furan 2. fish is tolerating it nicely. 1 more dose to go in the a.m. got kanamycin coming on wednesday if necessary but I may give the entire tank a dosing for good measure.


----------



## Scott Bryant (Sep 28, 2014)

So, this fish is finally back in general population. I had to isolate him once more since the last post. He has a faint scar where the worst area was, but his scales are back and he looks good.

Final treatment was furan 2, kanaplex and for the possible infection and melafix to help the scale issues.


----------



## wortel87 (Apr 15, 2014)

Good to hear. Always nice if someone posts the results.

Keep your water clean. Large water changes Help to keep the bacterial load down. (Good and bad)


----------

